# Harley the Belgian



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if any of you have seen this but.. 

Neglected, Skinny, Halter grown into his face, Cancerous eye, Long feet, Bad teeth… and he’s only 10 years old!: Meet Harley, our January Bucket Fund Belgian. | Horse and Man |


It's heartbreaking, really. I'm not saying you guys _have_ to donate. Just read the story that's all. I've never actually read a story like this. Where the halter actually grows into the face and he has cancer in his eye. I seriously wish people weren't... stupid and left horses like this. I don't care what anybody says, every animal deserves a chance at life. Every. single. one. 


Thanks for reading.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwww. How horrible. So glad he was rescued. My heart aches for him...


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Awwww. How horrible. So glad he was rescued. My heart aches for him...


I know ): I wish I had money to donate towards him and his partner. Its inspiring that these people would fight for that horse.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Why do people hurt these beautiful and gentle giants 
while reading this I cried for this horse 
How heartless 

I hope Harley finds a loving forever home
I wish I had the money to adopt him 
he would have a forever home with my husband and I

if this person did this to this horse 
who know what he would do to a child
this is how child abuse starts


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Why do people hurt these beautiful and gentle giants
> while reading this I cried for this horse
> How heartless
> 
> ...


I hope that he finds a forever home too! Please feel free to pass this around to your friends guys! You could be apart of saving a horse..or two horses lives. (even though their goal was raised..its good exposure for these two and to let people know sick things like this do happen..)


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish I could hug Harley and tell him 
I hope he finds a good home


----------

